# Using dsconfigad to append groups



## jramos (Apr 26, 2007)

I have to add another AD group to the local admin group to my AD bound 
Macs, but every time I run dsconfigad, it deletes the groups that are 
already there and just adds the new group I entered. The strange thing is 
if I add a group from the GUI it works, if I  look at system.log, it shows 
that the command that ran was:

 /usr/sbin/dsconfigad -groups "name of group"

When I run it from the command line it shows the same thing but it erases 
the old groups and only leaves behind the new group??

Is there a way to have dsconfigad append instead of replace from the 
command line?


----------



## Flying Meat (Apr 26, 2007)

As far as I can tell, you'll need to pull the group info from dsconfigad, then append the group/s, and then write it all back to dsconfigad. I don't see an append argument for dsconfigad.

If dscl's append argument can't write to the AD plugin, it might be easier to use the "defaults" command to append the info to the ActiveDirectory.plist file...


----------

